# First with Macro Tubes



## wyogirl (Feb 17, 2016)

Here is my first attempt at using the macro tubes I just got.  Not true macro I guess.  

*C&C appreciated.




macro 1-2 by Amanda McClure, on Flickr*


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow...what a beautiful and well-done "first"!


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks Derrel.  Its one of the first times that what was in my head actually was executed with 98% accuracy.  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 18, 2016)

Beautiful! Did u use a macro or regular lens along with the extension tube?


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 18, 2016)

Very pleasing!  I could see it on a wall somewhere.  Perhaps canvas?


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 18, 2016)

@annamaria, I used a regular lens. The Tamron 28-75 2.8 at 75mm.


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 18, 2016)

@spiralout462, I'm thinking metal. I really like metal prints right now but I'm also thinking of trying bamboo.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 18, 2016)

That is Lovely!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 18, 2016)

Gorgeous piece of wall art. Great composition, color, exposure, and depth.  Nominated FEB POTM.


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 18, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Gorgeous piece of wall art. Great composition, color, exposure, and depth.  Nominated FEB POTM.


Thank you!!  It's my first ever nomination.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 18, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> @annamaria, I used a regular lens. The Tamron 28-75 2.8 at 75mm.


 
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 18, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous piece of wall art. Great composition, color, exposure, and depth.  Nominated FEB POTM.
> ...



Your Welcome! Well deserved, such a wonderful capture, very impressive.


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 18, 2016)

Absolutely nothing I can find to C&C on that shot.  KUDOS!


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 18, 2016)

Just Beautiful!!


----------

